# Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Rings



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

Got this news from HardOCP:-

[H]ard|OCP - Gamer Ships Himself Across Country in a Crate While Playing Game


And this is the original link from yahoo news:-

Man ships himself over 2,000 miles in wooden crate while playing online game - Yahoo! News


So one Jordan Wayne Long will be starting a 7-day long journey from Bald Knob, Arkansas to Portland, Oregon on 7th July in a small wooden box. During his venture, his only contact with the outside world would be through internet. Here's a pic:-

*www.hardocp.com/images/news/1308837151pdiHYslC7z_1_1_l.jpg

Image taken from HardOCP.

Obelix speak: This guy is crazy.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

not bad, all it needs is a food dispenser and a loo, and behold!!! the appartment of tomorrow today!!!


----------



## Skud (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

As long as the internet connection is on, who cares about other things! 7 days will be over in a flash.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



Skud said:


> During his venture, his only contact with the outside world would be through internet.



Really? When did the technology of transporting food from the Internet came into existence? 

And flushing wastes too?


----------



## Skud (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

That's what written in the links. What I get, food and water would most probably be packed inside the crate, don't know about flushing waste. 

We will come to know on 7th of next month.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

Where will the sh!t go? Is that bear grylls in disguise?


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

That's dumb.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



tkin said:


> Where will the sh!t go? Is that bear grylls in disguise?



^^ 
Maybe!!! 
He may drink his own P**, but I seriously think, he doesn't eat THAT!!!!


----------



## KDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



vineet369 said:


> ^^
> Maybe!!!
> He may drink his own P**, but I seriously think, he doesn't eat THAT!!!!




 

Insane stuff!  This guy just wants to make it to the news...


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

absolutely.why else would someone do something stupid like this!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

^^ Maybe because his MOM doesn't let him play games at home, and he wants to travel somewhere but save on the cost of ticket!
_Killing two birds with one bullet?_


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



vineet369 said:


> ^^ Maybe because his MOM doesn't let him play games at home, and he wants to travel somewhere but save on the cost of ticket!
> _Killing two birds with one bullet?_


He should use that bullet to kill himself.


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

Wonder what his system configuration is.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

^^^ asingh a true geek 

BTW how many of you can live like this? Not in a crate I mean but without any contact to any human being and just play your favorite game.
I know we have a thread where members mentioned how many hours they played non-stop. Some gentleman had a record 14 hr game session


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

Lol ! Amazing


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



gagan007 said:


> ^^^ asingh a true geek
> 
> BTW how many of you can live like this? Not in a crate I mean but without any contact to any human being and just play your favorite game.
> I know we have a thread where members mentioned how many hours they played non-stop. Some gentleman had a record 14 hr game session


I once played for nearly 21 hrs straight and then got very sick, got a stomach upset that floored me for like a week or so, got massive dehydration as well, parents almost had to take me to a hospital, never again, body comes first.



asingh said:


> Wonder what his system configuration is.


LOL, how about 3xGTX480, for heating, cause it will get cold in there? 

Realistically it would be a very low end config, or the battery will run out very fast. Amd fusion?


----------



## Vyom (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



gagan007 said:


> BTW how many of you can live like this? Not in a crate I mean but without any contact to any human being and just play your favorite game.



I can live without any contact with human being. Just give me a computer with Internet!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

i play 12 hrs plus daily on facebook ( coz mom cant see the game window. i  scroll it down )


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



aby geek said:


> i play 12 hrs plus daily on facebook ( coz mom cant see the game window. i  scroll it down )


Scary, what do people like about making farms? Why not a strategy game like Age of Mythology, its the baap of farmville.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

Maybe I should try this.


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

Yeah, and post the pics at TDF exclusively.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

@ tkin  arey nahin bhai farmville is bore i play dragons of atlantis , cafe world ,cityville,mafia wars,car town and empires and allies.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



aby geek said:


> @ tkin  arey nahin bhai farmville is bore i play dragons of atlantis , cafe world ,cityville,mafia wars,car town and empires and allies.


Sounds really exciting, the dragons of atlantis one, not the ville ones, care to try this HTML5 game out?
Canvas Rider

You need opera/chrome and a fast cpu though.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



tkin said:


> Sounds really exciting, the dragons of atlantis one, not the ville ones, care to try this HTML5 game out?
> Canvas Rider


Almost identical to line rider.


----------



## tkin (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



SyGeek said:


> Almost identical to line rider.


Its the HTML5 version of same game.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

This is pure insanity 
anyways hats off to him


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

he went alone? shud have taken someone *ahem* with him, to keep him busy


----------



## Vyom (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*



comp@ddict said:


> he went alone? shud have taken someone *ahem* with him, to keep him busy



Maybe he has taken with him, whatever he wanted. "THE GAME!" What else???


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

For power supply he can't fully depend on battery..maybe he is carrying solar panels too


----------



## Piyush (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

*GOOD NEWS FOR WoW lovers*

they just got 1 more new mission to do


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

lol


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

power source ??

The crate itself will be powered by battery packs, allowing Long's computer setup to remain operational for the entire journey. As for creature comforts, there aren't many. There are just a handful of ways for Long to bend himself into the box, and as for restroom facilities, he notes simply "It's being outfitted to handle all my business."


----------



## Alok (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

He'll not take bath for 7 days. Crazy gaming


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

Maybe he will have $h!t **** powered car? The organic gases produced will power the engine


----------



## yadpoc (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: Man shipping himself over 2000 miles in wooden crate while playing Lord of the Ri*

this guy is setting a new definition of crazy :S. Why would you even do this for any other reason then making the news, or setting a record maybe :S


----------

